# First Referral...yeah....doh



## epmenard (Mar 5, 2019)

Well, After dozens of conversations, trial drives and Q&A emails with peers and random onlookers curious about Tesla, I finally got my first referral...or did I?

He forgot to use my code when making his purchase. Oh well, I guess I'll just have to console myself thinking that my prize is one less gas car on the road ;-)


----------



## Derik (Jul 26, 2017)

Could me like me. Talk to someone who wants to buy the car, let them drive your car. Then they go use a friend's referral code. 
Now they own the car they keep coming back to me asking me questions about everything. I'm still happy to answer / help.

Or you could have talked two people into buying before they opened up the referrals to model 3 purchases. 

I'm just happy to get more EVs on the road. Once someone drives a Tesla it is an easy choice, there isn't anything else like it on the road.


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

It's a PITA but if they threaten to cancel the order and place another one then they might be willing to add your referral code after the fact.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Let's see if this thread is the right place for topic: "getting my first referral."

I rarely pay attention to my Supercharging fees because (1) I have to get the juice because I'm on the road; and (2) it's really not that much money, generally less consequential than buying fuel. However, on this latest road trip to Colorado, I started noticing the last charging stop cost me $0.00. I thought it odd, but figured it was a glitch that would be corrected.

But then it kept showing $0.00 throughout the trip, so when I got home I looked at my Tesla account and saw I got a referral back in August! I received a 400 kWh Supercharging credit, which I managed to work down to about one third that on my trip. A whole vacation/camping trip fuel expense fully paid (plus some more)! That is a nice unexpected gift, so I owe thanks to Levis, l'accent grave on the "e," who AFAIK I have never met, for using my referral code.

Which referral code, by the way, is on my profile, under "About."


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Dr. J said:


> Let's see if this thread is the right place for topic: "getting my first referral."
> 
> I rarely pay attention to my Supercharging fees because (1) I have to get the juice because I'm on the road; and (2) it's really not that much money, generally less consequential than buying fuel. However, on this latest road trip to Colorado, I started noticing the last charging stop cost me $0.00. I thought it odd, but figured it was a glitch that would be corrected.
> 
> ...


I just got one from Carl. Thanks, Carl, whoever you are!


----------



## JML (Jul 26, 2018)

I've had one referral, and now my free supercharging has become a burden. The miles expire in January, and I don't plan to take any trips before then, so my only choice is to supercharge instead of regular charging. I recently spent 27 minutes adding 32.88 kWh to the car, which saved me a total of $2.63 over charging at home. Not really an economical use of my time. At least I was able to watch Youtube on the car, which is probably all I would have been doing at home. The supercharger is close to my office, so I'm not driving far out of my way, but not within walking distance of anyplace I have to run errands, so multitasking is hard. I know I'll feel bad if the miles expire unused, though.

I really wanted to use the miles to take a road trip over Thanksgiving, but then I found cheap flights, so that's out. I wish they'd just let me trade in my miles on a sweatshirt.


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

JML said:


> I wish they'd just let me trade in my miles on a sweatshirt.


That would be a nice option!


----------



## Casey_S (Oct 23, 2019)

For future reference, it's possible to add the referral credit after an order's been placed. Just have whoever's ordering the car call a delivery specialist. Been a while since I've done it, but I've done it.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Casey_S said:


> For future reference, it's possible to add the referral credit after an order's been placed. Just have whoever's ordering the car call a delivery specialist. Been a while since I've done it, but I've done it.


Pretty difficult, nigh upon impossible, to do this anymore.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Casey_S said:


> For future reference, it's possible to add the referral credit after an order's been placed. Just have whoever's ordering the car call a delivery specialist. Been a while since I've done it, but I've done it.


Tesla has specifically said this is no longer an option. if someone got lucky and a delivery specialist did this recently, they (employee) probably have been spoken to since.


----------

